# 2nd Anniversary for Fred's Train Shop



## gloosbrock (Sep 8, 2011)

On June 9, 2012 Fred's Train Shop (in Overland Park, KS - Kansas City area) will be celebrating our 2nd year anniversary. Thanks to all of our customers (and suppliers) who have supported us. Opening a new train store in a down economy has been a challenge to say the least but our growth (and the fact that we are still here) has a lot to say for the strength of the model railroading hobby, especially in the Kansas City area. Fred will be posting additional information on the facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freds-Train-Shop/171599342860200). Check out our site at http://www.fredstrainshop.com for contact information and directions.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gloosbrock said:


> On June 9, 2012 Fred's Train Shop (in Overland Park, KS - Kansas City area) will be celebrating our 2nd year anniversary. Thanks to all of our customers (and suppliers) who have supported us. Opening a new train store in a down economy has been a challenge to say the least but our growth (and the fact that we are still here) has a lot to say for the strength of the model railroading hobby, especially in the Kansas City area. Fred will be posting additional information on the facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freds-Train-Shop/171599342860200). Check out our site at http://www.fredstrainshop.com for contact information and directions.


Happy anniversary.

They say the economy picked up years ago. The experts did.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wishing you continued success!

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I would suspect that business maybe a little slow (economy still trying to improve, etc. and very few, if any new material becoming available), but, things will improve and I hope you the best in the future.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thread / event bump to the top of the New Posts list.

(Duplicate post/thread deleted.)

TJ


----------



## echo 7 (May 9, 2012)

congrats and much success


----------

